# Coffin Candy Dish



## MacabreRob (Oct 28, 2009)

I was contacted by some friends of the family looking to see if I had a candy dish for a Halloween office party. I didn't have anything, other than my witch leg candy dish, but I made this coffin out of some 1"x8" scrap wood and some hinges. After painting it black, I noticed that it tended to stick closed. I had some brass tack originally bought for the Weeping Angels, but never used. I arranged them around the inside perimeter and it worked like a charm and looked good to boot. I mirrored the design on the outside, and think they look pretty sharp.









_Coffin Candy dish - closed_









_Coffin Candy dish - opened_


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Nice Job!!! I would love that!!


----------



## CoreysCrypt (Oct 21, 2011)

very cool!


----------



## MacabreRob (Oct 28, 2009)

Here is a PDF of the plans for it, if you like http://halloween.tittivillus.com/halloween/PDFs/Coffin%20Candy%20Dish.pdf.


----------

